# Bigger collection than Son Risa and MAC_Whore



## Classic Beauty (May 18, 2006)

Hey silly goose!  Of course mine isn't as big!  I've only been into make-up since last August.  If you have any questions just give me a holla!



Everything:






Brushes:






Eyes:








1st Row: Vanilla, Brule, BLANK, Goldbit, Oceanique
2nd Row:  Ricepaper, Patina, Cork, Woodwinked, BLANK
3rd Row:  Arena, Flirty Number, Mulch, Romp, Black Tied





1st Row:  Brill, Freshwater, Flashtrack, BLANK, Lavendar Sky
2nd Row:  Hypnotique, BLANK, Mystical Mist, Little Minx (or something like that), and Iris Print
3rd Row:  Prose and Fancy, Aquadisiac, Steamy, Idol Eyes, and BLANK





1st Row:  Spring Up, Overgrown, Trax, Rio de Rosa, and Pink Venus.
2nd Row:  Gorgeous Gold, Juxt, Sprout, BLANK, Expensive Pink
3rd Row:  Goldmine, Sumptuous Olive, Greensmoke, Meadow, Beauty Marked.



Lips:














Pigments:


----------



## Dawn (May 18, 2006)

I thought you were serious!!  Well, you definitely have a great collection for the short time you've been collecting!  Thanks for posting the pic's.  I always enjoy seeing them.


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 18, 2006)

Nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was wondering... what's the name of the Lacquer you have? I really like the color!


----------



## Classic Beauty (May 18, 2006)

Varneesh!  IT IS SO PRETTY!  It's a little more pinky than the pictures, but not so much.  It's the perfect nude lip product.  I'm so surprised I havne't heard of it until I bought it this past weekend.


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 18, 2006)

Hmmm do you think that would look okay on darker skinned girls? Here's a recent pic of me so you can see my complexion


----------



## Classic Beauty (May 18, 2006)

It would create a lighter lip, but yea I think it would.  My friend (she's 1/2 black) used it today and it looked REALLY pretty on her.  I would say try it at the store though to be extra sure.


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 18, 2006)

Okay thanks! And I LOVE the Scooby-Doo car in the background! LOL, Rooby Rooby Rooooooo!....okay that was kinda gay.....ha ha!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 18, 2006)

Damn you!  I thought you were serious and were going to ease my guilt!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh well.....back to feeling guilty...sigh....

Seriously though, beautiful collection.  Lovely palettes.  You have some great colours.  Oh, and I like your Scooby car as well.


----------



## Classic Beauty (May 18, 2006)

ahh, sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scooby Doo is flipping sweet.


----------



## Luxurious (May 21, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Kim. (Aug 15, 2006)

Very nice collection! What is the first left lipglass called?


----------



## PinkShell21 (Aug 16, 2006)

Oooh what MSF is that?! It looks like special packaging form th epic but its prob just the shimmer form the powder that got around it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was about to get jealous!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 16, 2006)

I thought you were serious too. You got me good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have such a great collection!


----------



## aerials (Aug 17, 2006)

I love your lipglass collection... all the shades are so pretty!
Would you mind posting what they all are?


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 17, 2006)

What a lovely collection! Added several to my onw personal want list, so thanks for labeling them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




looks like you have just what you need here for any occasion. this is the kind of nice succint collection i would love to have someday.

Mind posting which pigments those are? I like the blue in the top left and the red one in the top right.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice well rounded collection!


----------

